

HN a Green Certified Site? - fnid

I have noticed a few times that when I open many comments at HN in new tabs, they blink.  This tells me they are auto refreshing or making some sort of http call to another site.<p>I don't like when sites do this.  It makes me paranoid and wonder why does this fairly static page need to make multiple requests over time to the web?<p>So I investigated and went first to the source and found a script tag to co2stats.com.  I looked at the source for the script and found this:<p><pre><code>   setInterval("co2stats_upd()",300000);
</code></pre>
co2stats_upd reloads an image with some parameters to do tracking, or whatever else.<p>Is this really greener?  Can the institution of another system with webservers and a data center really make HN greener? Wouldn't it be greener to not automatically refresh data coming from another server?<p>All I can wonder is, "Is this for real?"
======
ErrantX
If you read the site basically the Co2stats thing is a subscription service
that buys carbon certificates using a portion of your subscription.

So I guess there is the green aspect :)

Whether that makes HN (or any other site using) it "green" is another matter.
I suppose it is having some form of effect.... just not in any readily visible
way.

If a million sites did it then there might be an appreciable affect.

------
gcb
the word green today means tax exempt.

period.

